# Newbie beef jerky help/questions using dehydrator?



## beaverking (Dec 2, 2012)

I bought a l'equip filter pro dehydrator and I've only used it for a round of fruit so far and want to make a batch of beef jerky but need some help to guide me in the right direction.  

1: I've read many conflicting reports about curing and pre-cooking.  Is it necessary to cure and precook or can I just cure it and dehydrate?  I believe my dehydrator goes from like 110-158 degrees.  So it doesn't get the meat to 160 degrees to kill the bacteria.  I wouldn't be so worried about it if I alone was eating it, but my little girl loves it and she has a weakened immune system and I don't need to do anything more to make her sick, so I want to be as safe as possible.  I've also seen to dehydrate like normal then put in 225 degree oven for 10 minutes, but to me that seems like it would mess it up plus I've heard bacteria is heat resistant once it's dried.

2. The only cures I have found are also seasonings, are there any cures by themselves as I would like to marinade and season with my own recipes.  I've seen Morton TQ and Cure #1 mentioned a lot but don't know much about them.

Thanks, I'm sure there is more that I'm forgetting.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

There is a conundrum if you follow the USDA's current recommendations for homemade jerky.
The USDA says that, for safty's sake,  the jerky must be heated to 160° F *before* the dehydrating or smoking process.
The problem with that is, heat is detrimental to the cure.

Some of us use other methids, which I don't recommend in your case.

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/hams-other-meats/jerky


~Martin


----------



## beaverking (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah that's one site I read that talks about pre cooking.  I thought that was the point of curing though was to kill bacteria so you could dry at a lower temp.  Is the only reason to cure is to keep it out of the fridge and last longer then?  I heard boiling the meat drastically changes the end result, so what would be a better way?  I also know the USDA is really anal, and people have been doing it without cooking forever, so I would hope curing and dehydrating at 158 degrees would be sufficient but I don't want to take any chances considering I have no idea what I'm doing yet.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

Some don't follow the recommendations, but I can't recommend that if you're feeding it to someone with a weakened immune system.




~Martin


----------



## beaverking (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, so how would you pre cook it?  Thanks a lot


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

The recommend method is in the link above.


~Martin


----------



## beaverking (Dec 2, 2012)

It states to dip the meat in boiling water and right after take the meat out.  Yes boiling water is hot, but a dip that fast actually gets it to 160 degrees?  I've read it will have a cooked taste by doing this and changes the jerky.  Just bouncing around ideas, but what about marinating it like normal, then putting in the oven at 160 degress for like 30 minutes, then transfer to dehydrator with lower temp?  Have you or anyone else tried this?  I would think it would kill the bacteria but not cook it or change the jerky since its still a low temp and some people use their oven the entire time.  Why don't you guys follow the USDA guidelines and how much of a risk is there?  Thanks a lot for your help, I'm a total noob.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

You'll need to check the temperature with an accurate thermometer.

I dry-cure my jerky.



~Martin


----------



## pike2 (Dec 3, 2012)

best thing to do is talk to her doctor and see if there's any danger,   and explain that the meat is cured and then dehydrated

 the cure takes care of anything bad or that could go bad while dehydrating,  you can get insta cure 1 from sausagemaker.com,  or something like himountain jerky cure where the cure and spices are separated,     dehydrator instructions states that the highest temp setting is used for the first 30min and then reduced,   i set mine to 135


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 3, 2012)

As a doctor, her doctor will probably not know.   I know I don't.  His default answer will probably be something like if you are not sure don't do it.  Unfortunetly to much medical legal risk out there.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 3, 2012)

Salmonella and E. Coli, among other things, are the concerns with jerky.


~Martin


----------



## beaverking (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah the salmonella and e-coli are the main issues most sites say.  But correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought was the whole point of the cure?  Does the cure only stop more from growing and at a longer time and not kill whats already there?  I can't imagine store bought brands all precook their meat.  Thanks everyone for helping.


----------



## beaverking (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok some good news, I used a new digital cooking thermometer to gauge the temp of my dehydrator and at the max setting of 158 degrees, its actually showing about 168 degrees so I don't have to worry about pre cooking anymore.  

So some tips now on where to start would be great.  I had the butcher slice some 1/4" slices of eye round roast and its marinating in the fridge now with the cure added.  So ill start the jerky at the highest setting for about how long?  Then what temp about should I turn it down to and leave it for how long until its about done?  Thanks a lot.


----------

